# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Названы семь самых полезных русских продуктов

## Irina

Чтобы сохранить здоровье зимой, необязательно покупать дорогостоящие овощи и фрукты, которые доставляют из дальних стран. В российских магазинах вполне можно найти «коренные» русские продукты, потребление которых не только добавит здоровья, но и сэкономит средства. Список из семи таких продуктов представила газета «Аргументы и факты».

Свекла

Свеклу по праву называют лидером по содержанию йода. Именно этим обусловлено ее благотворное влияние на щитовидную железу. Кроме того, этот корнеплод содержит кладезь минералов, такие как кальций, калий, магний, цинк и железо, а также витаминов — А, С, В1, В6, Е и РР. В свекле также есть аминокислоты, необходимые для здоровья сердечно-сосудистой системы, и энзимы, нормализующие работу ЖКТ. Правда, этот овощ не рекомендуется больным сахарным диабетом, людям со слабыми почками, а также гиперфункцией щитовидки.

Черника

О том, что черника способна укреплять сетчатку глаз, знают многие, однако этим ее полезные свойства не ограничиваются. Исследование министерства сельского хозяйства США показало, что черника также богата птеростилбеном — антиоксидантом, который содержится в винограде и красном вине. Черника снижает уровень холестерина и сахара в крови, предупреждает развитие варикоза, укрепляет капилляры и помогает справиться с инфекциями мочеполовых путей.

Чтобы ощутить все эти полезные свойства, необходим съедать ежедневно полстакана свежей или замороженной ягоды или 2 стакана черничного йогурта. Однако от потребления черники лучше отказаться больным гастритом, а также людям, страдающим атоническими запорами.

Капуста

Главное преимущество капусты — это большое содержание марганца и омега-3 жирных кислот. Кроме того, в ней содержится немало пищевых волокон, которые необходимы для нормального пищеварения. Капуста также считается продуктом с так называемой «отрицательной калорийностью», поскольку на ее переработку организм затрачивает больше энергии, чем получает.

Исследования ученых выявили, что капуста также является одним из сильнейших природных борцов с раком. Достаточно трех порций этого овоща в неделю, чтобы свести риск развития рака толстой кишки на 49%, рака легкого — на 30%, рака простаты — на 44%, рака груди у девочек-подростков — сразу на 72%.

Капусту следует с большой осторожностью потреблять людям с острыми расстройствами ЖКТ, диареей и дисфункцией щитовидной железы.

Клюква

Клюква — одна из самых питательных ягод в природе и отличное средство против разного рода инфекций, в том числе респираторных. Компоненты проантоцианидина помогают клюкве предотвращать размножение бактерий в клетках мочеполовой системы. Кроме того, эта ягода защищает от язвы желудка, притупляет воспалительные процессы и даже препятствует образованию зубного камня, за что клюкву называют любимой ягодой стоматологов.

От потребления клюквы стоит воздержаться больным острыми желудочно-кишечными заболеваниями и гастритом с повышенной кислотностью.

Тыква

Ярко оранжевый цвет тыквы сигнализирует о высоком содержании бета-каротина, антиоксиданта, который снабжает организм витамином А, регулирует обновление клеток кожи и укрепляет зрение. В сочетании с калием, содержащимся в тыкве, бета-каротин становится отличным лекарством от гипертонии.

Богатая пищевыми волокнами тыква очень полезна при нарушениях обмена веществ, а также при таких заболеваниях, как атеросклероз, мочекаменная болезнь и различные дисфункции печени.

Тем, кто хочет избавиться от лишнего веса, стоит почаще есть тыкву. Всего 100 граммов этого необыкновенно полезного овоща содержит всего 25 килокалорий.

Тыкву не стоит потреблять людям, страдающим диареей, язвой, гастритом с пониженной кислотностью и сахарным диабетом.

Фундук

Фундук можно назвать самым «российским» и самым доступным из всех орехов. Его стоит взять на заметку худеющим. Фундук полон жирами, от которых не растолстеешь, а только укрепишь сердечно-сосудистую систему.

Фундук прекрасно утоляет голод и помогает при хронической усталости, укрепляет сердце и снабжает организм витамином Е, необходимым для здоровых волос. Кроме того, фундук уже давно используют в народе для усиления мужской потенции.

Рябина

В рябине сочетаются витамины С, Р, А, В, Е и К, а также каротин, сорбит, медь и железо. Рябина обладает отличным желчегонным и антибактериальным эффектом, а также способна останавливать сильные кровотечения. Лучше всего рябина борется с вирусами, так как укрепляет иммунитет.

Помимо всего прочего черноплодная рябина способна повышать тонус кровеносных сосудов и снижать артериальное давление.

Черноплодную рябину лучше всего заливать кипятком и через два дня пить до еды в 2-3 приема в день. Также можно протереть ягоду с сахаром, чтобы лучше сохранить витамины. 1 кг ягод заливают горячим (но не кипящим) сиропом из 1 л воды и 2 кг сахара. Через пять минут сироп нужно слить, а ягоды размять ложкой.

Не рекомендуется рябина людям с повышенной свертываемостью крови, больным язвенной болезнью, гастритами и запорами.

----------


## vova230

Тыкву зря сюда добавили. Редкостная гадость. Но это только мое личное субъективное мнение.

----------


## Irina

А я тыкву обожаю)))

----------


## Akasey

а капуста??? морковь??? редис??? (обожаю редис) 


*Пы.Сы.* а водка , вернее настойки на травах 

*Пы.Сы.Пы.Сы.* и ведь никто не может сказать что это не продукты!

----------

